# Help for a Vet



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

My friend, former Navy, found himself in possession of this nice Bachmann RS3, took it out for a test run last night and it will go forward at maybe 1/4 speed at full throttle, and oscillates when trying reverse. I suspect that it is not programmed to analog, and this is above my paygrade. 

Can this unit be reprogrammed to analog and can someone out there do this for him? I have no DCC equipment myself, and for my friend, DCC is not viable. We would mail it out with return postage included if you can help him out. 

(Or, does it require a jumper plug?) 

PM me, and thank you in advance.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

I do not have HO but this will help whoever does it for you.


https://soundtraxx.com/content/Reference/Factory-Installed/Bachmann/SoundValue/ho_alco_rs3_sv.pdf


CV 12-13 or 14


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

This is a Bachmann EZ App locomotive, and so not really DCC. I do not know whether these locomotives are compatible with standard DC power or not. I'd recommend reaching out to Bachmann.


----------



## Roy Merritt (10 mo ago)

I did find a number of references that said this uses a dual-mode decoder so should support straight DC. In the quick search I did I didn't find a reference for how to setup the loco for DC operations, just that you could.

You will need to find someone with a DCC layout to program the loco. It is not possible to do on a DC layout. Once programed it shouldn't need to be programed ever again.

Once you find someone to help with the programming I'd start with resetting the decoder. If the previous owner was making changes to the CVs and messed something up, that could be a part of the problem.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

Ez app is available on both android and iOS from what I’ve heard. Hook up to that locomotive with the app and I bet it runs better


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Interesting. Will need to follow up on these leads. Thank you.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

OK. Toggle the directional. We toggled it again and again. It made no change at all as to the locomotive's running characteristics. To wit: nad, zero, zilch. Will try to put in a call to Philadelphia and see if they can advise.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

I suggest you read this article:








Bachmann E-Z App HO scale RS-3 | ModelRailroader.com


Model Railroader is the world's largest magazine on model trains and model railroad layouts. We feature beginner and advanced help on all model railroading scales, including layout track plans, model railroad product reviews, model train news, and model railroad forums.




www.trains.com




Bachmann E-Z app guide readable here:


User Guide | E-Z App Train Control



It looks like this engine can be used on either DC or dcc powered track.
*BUT...*
You will need either the iOS or Android version of the E-Z app software to control it.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Chops said:


> OK. Toggle the directional. We toggled it again and again. It made no change at all as to the locomotive's running characteristics. To wit: nad, zero, zilch. Will try to put in a call to Philadelphia and see if they can advise.


I think the missing piece of the puzzle is that you need the EZ App software to control the loco. You can set it up for DC operation, but you need the EZ App to actually run it.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

It dawned on me that 25 years ago I installed a fair number of decoders and that the principal is the same from one to another. Plug and Play was still on the horizon, you wanted DCC you had to go at it. I gave up on DCC after a year or so, as it became another diagnostic headache that did not add to my enjoyment. So, I released the shell and with a pair of kitchen scissors snipped off the six leads holding the circuit board (threw it in the garbage) to the motor and bogies, a few quick turns of the loose ends to the polarity wires and voila, a beautifully running analog locomotive. I must say, certainly better than some of the Bachmann junk I suffered. The only problem was the teeny headlights flared out pretty quick, so I guess they were some low voltage things. No worries, those can be replaced with any grain of wheat bulb, assuming they don't run too hot.


----------

